# 98 s10 blazer 4.3l v6 timing maybe?????



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

I replaced all the gaskets from the head gaskets up. I also replaced my timing cover gaskets. All because i had water in my oil. I was told it was the lines in my radiator that busted. When i changed the head gaskets on the passenger side i noticed that the only dirty cylinders were 4 and 6. I also noticed the tear between the cylinders in the gasket. i replaced them torqued them all down in proper torquing sequence. i was eating pizza and had someone else put the distributor in and the wires and the spark plugs which i gapped myself. when i tried to start it it tried to start seemed like the battery didnt have enough juice and just clunked real hard and died. It didnt start. So i took off the first park plug went to turn the key a few times till i could feel that the first clynder was up and the first time i did it it shot out a bunch of coolant or water? after that just a little. It seemed like i got it up so i set the distributor to tdc and tried it again and it just clunked hard and still didnt start? any ideas?


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

:angry:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Pull all the plugs and check for water. Sounds like that head gasket was blown also.
I would take both heads in and have them check and milled if needed.

BG


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for responding. so i did that and now i made sure that i set the first cylinder is up set the distributor to tdc. Still didnt start. pulled the plugs to make sure they were dry and they are. injectors are spitting out gas. it just wont turn over. replaced fuel pump. its still going strong i dont understand it just yingyingying thung yingyingyingying thung!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the coolant still full?

With the engine at TDC on the crank the dist. pointing at #1 it may 180 degrees out of time. The crankshaft turns twice for every time the cam turns once or for every time the dist makes 1 revolution the crank goes past TDC twice. The only way to ensure it's TDC #1 in the firing order is turn the crank and watch the intake valve close keep rotating until the marks line up then drop the dist in pointing to #1.
Or you can line up #1 now turn the crank around 1 turn to the TDC mark again then reset the dist to #1 and try to start it.


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

well i think thats what i did. when i pulled the head off to get them refinished and replace the gasket again. i turned the crank shaft to where the 1 cylinder was all the way up. than set the distributor pointed at 1. when it didnt start i repulled the plugs again to make sure their is no more water still. and they are dry. so i turned it till the first cylinder was to the top. reset the distributor at 1 which is tdc and stil no luv from this truck. Im not sure i get what youre saying about the 180degree thing can you explain how it would just turn again just a litttle more in detail please


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

and yes the coolant is full


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

i think i got it. so if i line up the notch on the back of the harmonic balancer to the lip on the timing cover than set the distriutor to 1 than it should fire? is that what you mean>?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The mark on the balancer will line up twice as you rotate the crank two times for the dist to turn once(Crankshaft to Camshaft ratio is 2:1), so if you have it 180 degrees out of time, line up the rotor to #1 wire, turn the crank 1 turn around to line up the mark again the rotor will be pointing to the opposite side of the dist, pull it out rotate back to line up #1 and try it.


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

ok i get it im going to try it now. thank you. holy profanities i hope this works


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

so i tried it. and you were right. so now i have the timingt right on the money. i turned it and did a full revolution to where the 1 cylinder was all the way up and did it again and it was off by one and did it again and it came right back to 1. but it wont turn over. its spitting out the gas. i checked that. i read somewhere else that if i oull the plug put it in the wire that if i hold it to the frame that ill see the spark. i tried it and didnt see the spark. i replaced the wires and the spark plugs when i did everything else over the weekend. what else would cause it to not give a spark. im thinking if the fuels coming out and the timing is right. it has to be the spark right???????


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Spitting out gas from where?


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

from the injectors/ i have fuel. i have crank. it just wont fire up


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check you have voltage on the pink Ign module wire and the pink wire at the coil.
Check you have ground at the black wire at the Ing module.


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

i check fro power and have it but all the wires are wrapped up how do i check for ground. and another thing is. i have 6 grounds on the back of the head. i flat one easy to know where it goes. and i put 3 on one side and 2 on the other. i tried to check to see if there is more maybe i missed one. and also does it mather if i ground where they originally were grounded or not. like if i should have 3 on the other side and 2 on one side instead? will that cause problems?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No any where that's a ground is fine.

To check for ground unplug the connector from the ign module and using a test light with the clamp on the + battery post touch the terminal in the connector to see if the light lights up.

I'm not sure what you mean by this>


> i flat one


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

im sorry there is a flat ground from the back of the passenger side head to this long bolt. and then their are 5 more grounds just nutted down to the back of the heads 3 on passenger and 2 on driver side. i was asking how many grounds should i have on the back of the heads? in case one of the wires are dangling and isnt grounded?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Can't tell you for sure, too many different variations over the years, If in doubt I look for loose wires if they are black on that motor they are going to be grounds.


----------



## PhukDisTruk (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks im going to go try it out


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Basically being a Chevy you can put a ground wire anywhere on the block or heads that you want to, if all else fails and you can't figure the wiring out yank a plug put the wire back on it hold it against the head with a piece or wood, and have a assistant crank the motor, if the spark is Blue your good, if the spark is orange or not there you have a problem, orange means the coil is on its way out and no spark means either the coil is shot or a wire is loose.
but the Pink and Black on the ign MUST be connected, But being a Chevy, check the alt wire also if those aren't secure that creates a host of strange problems on 4.3's. I have a 4.3 Chevy for 12 years and I have had just about every possible wiring and ign problem known to mankind, which is why I now drive a Jeep


----------



## marca203 (Aug 25, 2012)

get a compression gauge with a removable hose thread the hose into 1 cylinder cover the hose opening tightly with your thumb have an assistant crank over the engine when it blows past your thumb stop as that will be TDC grab a wrench and turn the engine over a little to align the timing marks drop your distribtor in and rotate as to line up rotor with 1 on the dist cap before you tighten the distributor turn it with cap wire and spark plug grounded by turning cap by hand you should see the spark flash.


----------

